# SW A-100 vs. Frazee Mirro Glide?



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

For those of you who use both... (on exteriors)

I’ve been using Mirro Glide forever. I think has better adhesion. 

I've only been using A-100 for a few years, so at this point I can’t comment on how well is does over time.

What do you think?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think those products are even comparable. Mirror Glide is far more superior than A-100 and I'm not even a big fan of Frazee, cause their service sucks since they we're bought out by Comex. Mirror glide, Duratec and Prime Plus are the only products I like. And since Vista came out with PrimeZall, Prime Plus has been placed on the back seat.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

mirro glide is much better, but better than Frazee products anyday-hands down is Dunn Edwards..not only in service but in product quality.

I lived on aero-plate and quick dry production enamel...fraflo wasn't so bad either for good build primer.:blink: (blink stink)

this post makes me sentimental for california. as I was leaving there comex was making there changes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahhhh
Dunns is just another overpriced paint. If you ask Dunns what the crossover for Perma Series to Vista, they will tell you Carefree, which is true, BUT why then is the Perma 45% higher priced than the Carefree? I have yet to get a valid answer, which tells me their just ripping me off. At least when you ask Benjamin Moore that question, you get a valid answer.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

for some reason I never shopped much at vista paints-no reason.

dunn edwards for me was excellent on service....they were quick to get the orders made, not making errors, color matching, product info....etc.
and Perma series --I had painted so many exteriors with it and I could go back 5 years later and it looked new...except for street dirt....

so you get what you pay for....

SW has been for me not as good as anything from Dunn, I will say I like pro classic look....and I use mostly 200.....

I enjoyed my folks at Dunn Edwards, and they were very long time employees!....so they schooled me on a few things.

Most jobs I don't bid materials....so I am NOT paying....

an old boss loved speedwall.....god help us all.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

maybe the answer to your question is ...more solids, or no ethlyn glycol...or whatever you call it.....maybe you are paying for more enviro friendly stuff...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sagebrush123 said:


> dunn edwards for me was excellent on service....they were quick to get the orders made, not making errors, color matching, product info....etc.


Funny, Dunns is the only paint store that told me to "take a number" I was like WTF! But ya, never really had to many service issues. I don't have a problem paying more for quality paint in my residential painting. But when it don't make sense, I have a prob with it. I have used at least 200 gal of Benjamin Moore product in the last month and don't have a problem with it. So its not about price as it is the ethics of it.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't think those products are even comparable. Mirror Glide is far more superior than A-100...


How about Super Paint or Resilience vs. Mirro Glide?

Are they *a lot* better than A-100?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Used mirro glide specifically to paint exterior corbals/doors on two houses right on the beach.....it was over time...a great product.

resilience I have used and have no check backs. I like it though.

over the years, dunn edwards products delivered quality and longevity....

I have been doing the SW thing for probably two years based on where I live, now and I rarely go outside to paint.

It is hard to compare.....

I can use Ben Moore and to me the finish looks like melted butter after one coat....no movement in the wall.....

and then I can use duration two coats and see movements...and I do lay off my paint....so I don't think it is my methodology ...maybe at times the temperature may affect the dry time.

Every house, weather, and temperature and prep ....make most of the variables...

I spend most of my painting time using pro classic for trim, PM200 or duration for everything else..
not a big duration fan- but that is what I use.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Mirror Glide is a unique product. I would compare it to Dunns Perma series but better and to Vista Acraglo. I can't think of any SW products that compare. What makes Mirror Glide unique is its tremendous leveling abilities. Of course Cali EPA has compromised that a bit (as it tanked Dunns Perma Series), but it still has great leveling. At one time you could brush it out, it would level very close to a spray finish.


----------



## Jorgy32 (Sep 16, 2011)

*A-100 vs mirro-glide*

A-100 would not be a correct crossover for mirro-glide. For a non-blocking interior/exterior paint from SW, try the Solo series. It comes in satin, semi-gloss, and gloss. Try it once and you will not use another gallon of mirro-glide.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Jorgy32 said:


> A-100 would not be a correct crossover for mirro-glide. For a non-blocking interior/exterior paint from SW, try the Solo series. It comes in satin, semi-gloss, and gloss. Try it once and you will not use another gallon of mirro-glide.


We use a ton of Solo, I don't think it is available everywhere though.


----------



## Trackdog (Aug 29, 2011)

Solo is the bomb.


----------



## paintchef (Sep 27, 2011)

I did some work comparing A-100 with some other exterior paints a few years ago. It has very good gloss retention (gloss actually _increased_ as time went by), but it faded pretty badly, especially in the darker colors. Mirroglide is a decent formula but does not use the more premium technology available for really great block resistance, especially in darker colors. As an exterior body/trim paint, it's decent enough.


----------

